# What's that smell?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yayy!! Sounds like you had a session to brag about


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds wonderful! you should be proud!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! We like Storee, glad to hear that she's doing well with training!


----------

